# Footballer's Wives and Q7 orders



## diggers (Feb 6, 2006)

Here in Liverpool, where I've ordered my car we have no real information to go on with regard to colour choice etc. This forum is a great help and I've seen a few examples (mostly greys). At my local Audi dealer the only orders they have taken so far (apart from mine) is for 4 Liverpool football players (for their wives?).
All of them have gone for the S-line and all have gone for black.
Has anyone got some pictures of s-line cars other than the shots from the Essen Show? I've gone for black too, as it's pretty safe but any pics out there that could either persuade me otherwise or confirm the Footballer's Wives choices?
Thanks


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

hopefully my reply might work now ! there is a lava gray one in the forum in london you can see, they are worse than useless, I knew more about the car then they did, all they could say is the wheels on the s line will be like the new RS4 alloys, and with the s line package you can only have black interior... I wanted grey...oh well, bling bling it will be now!


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

oh yeah, if you get autocar this week it has the Q7 vs. the ML..the winner is the Q7


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (rahooo)*

Scan it and post it please!


----------

